# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Viện Nghiên cứu Phát triển Du lịch kỷ niệm 25 năm thành lập tại Hà Nội

## hieunt

*Sáng 26/02, tại Hà Nội, Viện Nghiên cứu Phát triển Du lịch đã long  trọng tổ chức Lễ kỷ niệm 25 năm thành lập (1988-2013). Bộ trưởng Bộ  VHTTDL Hoàng Tuấn Anh đã tới dự.*
Đến dự buổi lễ còn có Tổng cục trưởng Tổng cục Du lịch Nguyễn Văn Tuấn, đại diện lãnh đạo các cơ quan Trung ương và địa phương, các cơ quan thông tấn báo chí.
Viện Nghiên cứu Phát triển Du lịch là đơn vị sự nghiệp trực thuộc Tổng cục Du lịch (Bộ VHTTDL). Viện có chức năng nghiên cứu xây dựng chiến lược, quy hoạch, cơ chế chính sách quản lý, phát triển du lịch phục vụ công tác quản lý nhà nước về du lịch. Được thành lập từ năm 1988, trong bối cảnh đất nước vừa thoát khỏi khủng hoảng bước sang giai đoạn đổi mới và hội nhập; ngành Du lịch trong thời kỳ đầu tăng trưởng với nhiều thách thức hướng tới phát triển bền vững và theo kịp xu thế thời đại; khởi nghiệp với đội ngũ nghiên cứu mỏng; điều kiện phương tiện vật chất thiếu thốn. Mặc dù vậy, trong thời gian ngắn, toàn thể cán bộ, viên chức và người lao động đã ra sức nỗ lực nhanh chóng tiếp cận nhiệm vụ, quy tụ nguồn lực để khẩn trương triển khai nghiên cứu, hoạch định chính sách, chiến lược, quy hoạch đáp ứng yêu cầu phát triển của ngành. Có thể nói trong suốt 25 năm qua là cả một chặng đường gian nan và thử thách, cũng là giai đoạn Viện nghiên cứu phát triển du lịch vươn lên, trưởng thành và khẳng định mình bằng kết quả thực hiện nhiệm vụ, xứng đáng với sứ mệnh quan trọng mà ngành Du lịch giao cho.


Một tiết mục văn nghệ tại Lễ kỷ niệm

 Phát biểu tại Lễ kỷ niệm, ông Hà Văn Siêu - Viện trưởng Viện nghiên cứu phát triển du lịch đã gửi lời tri ân đến các thế hệ lãnh đạo, cán bộ, viên chức và người lao động của Viện nghiên cứu phát triển du lịch đã có những đóng góp to lớn trong suốt 25 năm qua.Nhìn lại chặng đường 25 năm xây dựng và phát triển, tập thể cán bộ, viên chức và người lao động của Viện nghiên cứu phát triển du lịch đều có thể tự hào về những đóng góp tích cực của Viện cho sự phát sự của ngành nói riêng và sự phát triển của xã hội nói chung. Bên cạnh các nhiệm vụ xây dựng Chiến lược, quy hoạch phát triển du lịch, Viện còn tích cực tham gia thực hiện nhiều đề án, quy hoạch phát triển kinh tế-xã hội trên phạm vi cả nước, các địa bàn kinh tế trọng điểm. Công tác nghiên cứu cũng được Viện chú trọng triển khai. Trong suốt 25 năm qua Viện đã chủ trì thực hiện thành công 3 đề tài KHCN độc lập cấp nhà nước, 43 đề tài khoa học cấp Bộ, 7 đề tài cấp cơ sở… Các đề tài khoa học đã góp phần giải quyết nhiều vấn đề mang tính thực tiễn trong  nhiều lĩnh vực của công tác quản lý nhà nước về du lịch như mô hình tổ chức phát triển du lịch; quản lý tài nguyên và môi trường du lịch; phát triển các khu, điểm, tuyến du lich…Kết quả nghiên cứu của nhiều đề tài là cơ sở quan trọng cho phát triển nhiều loại hình du lịch mới ở Việt Nam như du lịch sinh thái, du lịch thể thao mạo hiểm, du lịch biển đảo, du lịch cộng đồng…
Với những kết quả đã đạt được, chắc chắn Viện Nghiên cứu Phát triển Du lịch sẽ tiếp tục phát triển nhanh và vững chắc để trở thành một tập thể khoa học mạnh, có nhiều đóng góp tích cực cho sự phát triển du lịch Việt Nam.

----------

